# Molly



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

She loves to read Marley & Me!

(this is really a test to see if I can really get this picture thing to work.)

Steve

Edit: Well I guess that didn't work. I posted an image on photobucket and put the URL in between the "img" tags. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Just copy the bottom offered code at photo bucket (I think they offer 4 options) and then just paste it here directly, no need to add tags etc

Eric

P.S. I just did two of my dogs in the off topic threads.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You pasted the URL of the photo album, not the URL of the individual photo.

This is the album URL that you posted:
h ttp://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp322/edelson9/

This is the URL of the image:
h ttp://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp322/edelson9/th_IMG_0790.jpg

When you add it in between the IMG tags (without the space I added above) this is what you get:


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Now quit teasing us and post that picture!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://s424.photobucket.com/albums/pp322/edelson9/?action=view&current=IMG_0790.jpg

This is test 127!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is test 128. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't feel bad.  I finally got mine to post last night and I am not sure how I did it.  I don't know if I will ever be able to do it again.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

129th try!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

130th attempt


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Victory on the 130th attempt. Now how do I get the picture smaller?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Please remember that you can use the Preview button to verify that you have posted correctly. You also have the option of modifying your post after you post.

To reduce picture size, change the opening


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> To reduce picture size, change the opening tag to [image width=400] or whatever width you like.
> [/quote]
> 
> Thanks for the idea of the preview button, I hadn't thought of that. Does the "image width=400" go instead of the [img] tag here, or is it something I need to do at photobucket?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> She's gorgeous.


Thank you. That is our Bichon-Poo mix, Molly, and she is 1.5 years old. She has a sister, Maggie, who is 6 months old.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Molly is simply a dollbaby!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Thanks for the idea of the preview button, I hadn't thought of that. Does the "image width=400" go instead of the tag here.
> [/quote]
> 
> Yes, it goes in place of the first image tag.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

she's so cute!!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Molly!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

What a cutie-pie!!


----------

